# Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

					Wer mehrere Wohnungen besitzt muss auch mehrfach den Rundfunkbeitrag abführen. Dies entschied nun das Bundesverwaltungsgericht in Leipzig und bekräftigt damit die Bindung der 2013 eingeführten Pauschale für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk an die Wohnung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Also abseits der Punkte, dass

- ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um den GEZ-Beitrag machen würde wenn ich mehrere Wohnungen besitzen würde und
- ich die GEZ für absolut unnötig halte bzw. zumindest die Art und Höhe der Gebühren für das Gebotene völlig überzogen sind

... ist das Urteil nach aktueller Gesetzteslage nachvollziehbar und logisch. Wenns heißt "Wohnungseinheit --> zahlen" dann spielts keine Rolle wer Besitzer von welcher oder wie vielen Einheiten ist.
Das Gesetz an sich ist halt dämlich, die Auslegung/Durchsetzung in diesem konkreten Fall aber korrekt.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Einfach die Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen...hab damals auch 500€ GEZ-(Schulden) angehäuft und das ist irgendwie im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Damals hatte die GEZ ja auch noch keine Gesetzesgrundlage, die ihnen gestattet über die Städte Geld einzutreiben oder das Konto pfänden zu lassen.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Na die 5€ auf meinem offiziellen Konto können se gerne haben...


----------



## azzih (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Meine Oma musste ins Altersheim und mein Vater hat die Wohnung von ihr umgemeldet, sodass die Wohnung weiterhin Müllabholung hat. Halt solang bis geklärt ist was damit geschehen, und sodass man langsam zumindest ein bissl des alten Krempels da in die Tonnen reinmachen kann.  Folge: Er durfte direkt GEZ doppelt zahlen, obwohl effektiv bis auf 2 Tage im Monat wo er dort zu Besuch ist niemand dort wohnt. Waren glaub ich direkt 60€ für 3 Monate oder sowas. Man glaubt gar nicht wie flott die GEZ bei sowas dahinter kommt. Widerspruch ist übrigens zwecklos.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Bei der Höhe, Ausrichtung und den entsprechenden Gesetzen was die GEZ angeht, besteht noch viel Bedarf an rechtlicher Aufarbeitung.

Immerhin erwirtschaften (wenn man das so nennen kann) die ÖR deutlich ins Plus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



azzih schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht wie flott die GEZ bei sowas dahinter kommt.



Vor allem mit welchen Methoden... ein Arbeitskollege von mir hatte mir mal nen Brief gezeigt von der GEZ der an seine Adresse gerichtet war und nachdrücklich verlangte dass für eine Wohnung vom Herrn P. Keller Gebühren gezahlt werden sollten.

Hintergrund: Der Kollege hat eine Seitentür am Haus die in einen Kellerraum führt den er als Partykeller eingerichtet hat - und zum Spaß ist da ne Klingel mit Namensschild "P. Keller".
Das weiß niemand außer seinem Bekanntenkreis der da nunmal öfter zugegen ist.

Jemand von der GEZ muss also durch die Straßen gelaufen sein und sogar bis aufs Grundstück nach Seitentüren und sowas gesucht haben. In Texas wär er erschossen worden.


----------



## Palmdale (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... ist das Urteil nach aktueller Gesetzteslage nachvollziehbar und logisch. Wenns heißt "Wohnungseinheit --> zahlen" dann spielts keine Rolle wer Besitzer von welcher oder wie vielen Einheiten ist.
> Das Gesetz an sich ist halt dämlich, die Auslegung/Durchsetzung in diesem konkreten Fall aber korrekt.



Dem stimme ich zu, zumindest der logischen Auslegung des Gesetzes. Ob allerdings der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk mit 64 TV-Sendern und 70 Rundfunkangeboten in dieser Dimension nötig ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Seit der Einführung vor Jahrzehnten dreht sich der Markt nunmal in Richtung Streaming, sei es z.B. Spotify auf der einen und Sky/Netflix/Amazon Prime auf der anderen.

Insbesondere die jüngere Generation hat wenig mit dem öffentlichen Rundfunk zu schaffen und spätestens ab einem Marktanteil von 25% (derzeit ca. 50%) muss man sich zwingend bei den Landesmedienanstalten fragen, wie man die derzeitige Finanzierung rechtfertigt. Die 17,50€ sind zwar absolut nicht viel, doch bezahle ich persönlich diese für nichts. Antenne Bayern z.B. hat mehr Hörer als alle 5 bayrischen Programme zusammen...


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jemand von der GEZ muss also durch die Straßen gelaufen sein und sogar bis aufs Grundstück nach Seitentüren und sowas gesucht haben. In Texas wär er erschossen worden.



Alter Verwalter, ne dreiste Art ist das von dem Verein.


----------



## biamaster (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Insbesondere die jüngere Generation hat wenig mit dem öffentlichen Rundfunk zu schaffen und spätestens ab einem Marktanteil von 25% (derzeit ca. 50%) muss man sich zwingend bei den Landesmedienanstalten fragen, wie man die derzeitige Finanzierung rechtfertigt. Die 17,50€ sind zwar absolut nicht viel, doch bezahle ich persönlich diese für nichts. Antenne Bayern z.B. hat mehr Hörer als alle 5 bayrischen Programme zusammen...



Geht mir auch so. Bin 24 Jahre alt, mache eine Ausbildung und habe ein Apartment zur Miete, jedoch habe ich hier nur einen Computer stehen und das Angebot der ÖR nutze ich nie. Die GEZ-Gebühr ist für mich pure Geldverbrennung.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor allem mit welchen Methoden... ein Arbeitskollege von mir hatte mir mal nen Brief gezeigt von der GEZ der an seine Adresse gerichtet war und nachdrücklich verlangte dass für eine Wohnung vom Herrn P. Keller Gebühren gezahlt werden sollten.
> 
> Hintergrund: Der Kollege hat eine Seitentür am Haus die in einen Kellerraum führt den er als Partykeller eingerichtet hat - und zum Spaß ist da ne Klingel mit Namensschild "P. Keller".
> Das weiß niemand außer seinem Bekanntenkreis der da nunmal öfter zugegen ist.
> ...



Der Hund von meiner Freundin hat nen GEZ-Mann gezwickt...die latschen tatsächlich ums Haus.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Mimimi... Wer sich zwei Wohnungen leisten kann, dem werden die 17,50€ pro Monat sicher nicht weh tun. Denen, die diese 17,50 weh tun, können eh vom Beitrag befreit werden (Arbeitslose/Aufstocker/Auszubildende/Studenten/Schwerbehinderte/Asylbewerber...). Und war es vor der Wohnungsbindung nicht so, dass man sogar pro Person zahlen sollte?

Sicher ist es blöd, dass auch Nichtnutzer des ÖR zahlen müssen... Aber wie schon im Urteil genannt wird, die Alternative wären halt mehr oder weniger schwere Eingriffe in die Privatsphäre, damit die Nichtnutzung auch wirklich dauerhaft nachgewiesen kann (z.B. beim Radioprogramm...). 

Außerdem halte ich den ÖR in einer gewissen Art und Weise auch für wichtig und sinnvoll, denn seitens der Privatsender wird ja nur wenig sinnvolles bzw. halbwegs niveauvolles Programm gebracht. Und eben weil die Bedürfnisse so unterschiedlich sind, gibt es die vielen ÖR-Sender. 

Früher oder später wird der ÖR aber sowieso sterben, wenn die sich im Hauptprogramm nicht an die jüngere Zielgruppe anpassen - wobei dies mMn. sowieso unmöglich ist, da die jüngere Zielgruppe eh nur nach dem Programm des Privatfernsehens verlangt. Bis auf das Neo Magazin Royale und die WM/EM habe ich seit Jahren keinen ÖR mehr geguckt. Und bis auf die Simpsons, Galileo, Abenteuer Leben, Mein Revier und gelegentlich die Sendungen mit Joko&Klaas gucke ich eh kaum noch Fern. YouTube und Twitch undso...


----------



## scully1234 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, zumindest der logischen Auslegung des Gesetzes. .



Wenn es dann aber zu so Situationen wie oben geschildert wird kommt, dann herrscht da dringende Nachbesserungspflicht .

Vielleicht bringen die Anwälte der Kläger ,dem Gericht nur nicht die richtige Basis dafür, auf dem Silbertablett 

Die Situation oben mit der Grossmutter die ins Altersheim muss ,sollte die Judikative doch nachdenklich machen ,wenn sie nicht voreingenommen ist.


----------



## ifrflyer (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Sozialversichungsbeiträge muss auch jeder zahlen.
Unabhängig ob er sie jemals in Anspruch nehmen muss.
So etwas nennt sich Solidarität.


----------



## beercarrier (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

die sender für die die gez gesammelt wird wären ein fall für den bürgerentscheid, ard und zdf könnte man ja außen vor lassen aber z.b. bayern alpha, mdr, ... plus die ganzen städte/gebietssender darüber muss mann doch abstimmen dürfen. phönix würds evtl noch schaffen aber für ndr, wdr swr, sr, hr, br, rbb, ... könnte es schwierig werden.

so bringt die klage nichts, aber man hätte aufgrund von veruntreuung bessere karten.

ok wenn ich fernseh schau dann meist ör stream, die werbepausen bei den privaten falls mal was läuft was man sich ansehen kann ohne peinlich berührt zu sein sind qualvoll. aber auch bei den ör wird bis 18 uhr werbung gesendet.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



biamaster schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Bin 24 Jahre alt, mache eine Ausbildung und habe ein Apartment zur Miete, jedoch habe ich hier nur einen Computer stehen und das Angebot der ÖR nutze ich nie. Die GEZ-Gebühr ist für mich pure Geldverbrennung.



Geht mir ähnlich.

22, eigene Wohnung und habe seit 7 oder 8 Monaten kein TV geguckt(nutze ihn nur fürs Streaming). Auch das Internetangebot der ÖR nutze ich nicht.

Werfe aus meiner Sicht also eigentlich nur jeden Monat 17€ weg.




ifrflyer schrieb:


> Sozialversichungsbeiträge muss auch jeder zahlen.
> Unabhängig ob er sie jemals in Anspruch nehmen muss.
> So etwas nennt sich Solidarität.



Wie wäre es, dass ihr dann meinen Spotify Account finanziert?
Jeder PCGH User nen Euro im Monat und die, die dann tatsächlich den Dienst nutzen, dürfen es ohne weitere Kosten tun.

Siehste mein Problem damit?
Zumindest sind Sozialversichungsbeiträge Sinnvoll und nützlich im Gegensatz zum GEZ Modell.


----------



## scully1234 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



ifrflyer schrieb:


> Sozialversichungsbeiträge muss auch jeder zahlen.
> Unabhängig ob er sie jemals in Anspruch nehmen muss.
> So etwas nennt sich Solidarität.



Aber sicher nicht doppelt und dreifach

Wenn die GEZ nicht in der Lage ist sicher nachzuverfolgen, das in der Zweitwohnung , eben nur ein und die selbe Person zu Gange ist, dann ist das wie damals mit den GEZ Verweigerern eben deren Problem finde ich.

Illegale Methoden zur Informationsbeschaffung ,haben sie ja so oder so noch, wenn man gewisse Beiträge auswertet


----------



## Palmdale (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann aber zu so Situationen wie oben geschildert wird kommt, dann herrscht da dringende Nachbesserungspflicht .
> 
> Vielleicht bringen die Anwälte der Kläger ,dem Gericht nur nicht die richtige Basis dafür, auf dem Silbertablett
> 
> Die Situation oben mit der Grossmutter die ins Altersheim muss ,sollte die Judikative doch machdenklich machen ,wenn sie nicht voreingenommen ist.



Korrekt. Das wiederum liegt aber in der Zuständigkeit des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und nicht des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts. Bin auf den Ausgang gespannt, da wie erwähnt der Gang dorthin bereits geplant ist.

Amüsant zuweil ist, dass die Vollstreckungsbehörden (regionale Kommunen) bereits vor der Flut an gewollten Vollstreckungen der Ex-GEZ (dürfen das nämlich nicht) revoltieren


----------



## tochan01 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht doppelt und dreifach
> 
> Wenn die GEZ nicht in der Lage ist sicher nachzuverfolgen, das in der  Zweitwohnung , eben nur ein und die selbe Person zu Gange ist, dann ist  das wie damals mit den GEZ Verweigerern eben deren Problem finde ich.
> 
> Illegale Methoden zur Informationsbeschaffung ,haben sie ja so oder so noch, wenn man gewisse Beiträge auswertet



so sieht das aus! man kann nicht doppelt krank sein... 2x arbeitslos nebeneinander. 
wie kann man an zwei unterschiedlichen orten "gleichzeitig" den service in anspruch nehmen? bin gespannt wann der Kopfbeitrag kommt. jeder muss zahlen... ob kind oder renter. somit hätten sie gut 80 mio beitragspflichte "kunsumenten" . ich hasse diese zwangsmitgliedschaft.... hat man eine wahl es nicht zu zahlen? nein. Man "muss" somit ist es für mich eine zwangssteuer.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um den GEZ-Beitrag machen würde wenn ich mehrere Wohnungen besitzen würde und



Es geht auch nicht ums Besitzen, sondern dass man darin wohnt. Viele Leute haben, von der Hauptwohnung aus, einen einfachen Weg von über 2h. Wenn man da nicht seinen Schlaf im Büro bekommt, dann führt kein Weg an der Zweitwohnung vorbei, wenn man den Job halten möchte. Da sind die 210€ im Jahr mehr als nur schmerzhaft.



Eckism schrieb:


> Einfach die Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen...hab damals auch 500€ GEZ-(Schulden) angehäuft und das ist irgendwie im Sande verlaufen.



Genial, dir ist hoffentlich klar dass dieser Verein dir als einziges privates Unternehmen direkt den Gerichtsvollzieher auf den Hals hetzen darf? Ferner bekommen sie, ebenfalls als einziges privates Unternehmen, direkten Zugriff auf die Daten von den Einwohnermeldeämtern und werden von diesem über jeden Umzug informiert. Wenn du dich also nicht zufällig nach Mexiko u.a. absetzen oder eine Privatinsolvenz hinlegen möchtest, dann ist das eine selten dämliche Idee, frag mal Beatrix von Storch...

EDIT:


Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Zumindest sind Sozialversichungsbeiträge Sinnvoll und nützlich im Gegensatz zum GEZ Modell.



Ich sehe es ein dass unser staatlicher Rundfunk durchaus wertvolle Dienste bietet. Man denke nur an Dinge wie Extra 3, die ganzen politischen Magazine, Dokumentationen (Weltspiegel, Nano usw.), mit Arte und 3Sat einen Beitag zur Völkerverständigung leistet und dass dieser Krempel auch finanziert werden muß. Kritisch stehe ich diversen Unterhaltungssendungen gegenüber, die für mehrere Millionen produziert werden, dann kommt da noch teilweise der Fußball, der noch teurer und unnützer ist. Der Gipfel ist allerdings dass am Ende des Jahres noch sämtliches Geld rausgeworfen wird, logisch, wenn was übrig bliebe, dann müßte man die Beträge senken. Wer was von seinen Gebühren haben möchte, der sollte um und besonders nach Weihnachten, das Nachtprogramm studieren, da laufen dann teilweise irgendwelche Blockbuster, zu Uhrzeiten, bei denen keiner zusieht, um das verbliebene Geld zum Fenster zu schmeißen.


----------



## Schori (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Wirklich sauer an den Gebühren macht mich dass die Sender das Geld sinnlos verpulvern. Der Zdf z.B. hat letztes Jahr ca. 2 Milliarden € von der GEZ bekommen um dann so einen Schwachsinn zu senden.
Ich als Student muss schauen wie ich mit meinem Geld auskomme (habe weniger als die Grundsicherung ) und MUSS diesen Ar***geigen jeden Monat 17,54€ schenken.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Genial, dir ist hoffentlich klar dass dieser Verein dir als einziges privates Unternehmen direkt den Gerichtsvollzieher auf den Hals hetzen darf? Ferner bekommen sie, ebenfalls als einziges privates Unternehmen, direkten Zugriff auf die Daten von den Einwohnermeldeämtern und werden von diesem über jeden Umzug informiert. Wenn du dich also nicht zufällig nach Mexiko u.a. absetzen oder eine Privatinsolvenz hinlegen möchtest, dann ist das eine selten dämliche Idee, frag mal Beatrix von Storch...



Bis jetzt war noch keiner da...bin allerdings auch nur Samstags und Sonntags zu Hause, wo ich generell nicht an die Tür gehe, wenn ich keinen Besuch erwartet. Und wenn er kommt, dann wird zumindest die Bude mal von meinen alten Möbeln und dem schweren Bildröhreteilen befreit, ich hab da keine Lust und keine Zeit für.


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Schori schrieb:


> [...]Ich als Student muss schauen wie ich mit meinem Geld auskomme (habe weniger als die Grundsicherung ) und MUSS diesen Ar***geigen jeden Monat 17,54€ schenken.



Wenn du Bafög beziehst oder in einer WG wohnst, kannst du dir den Rundfunkbeitrag sparen. 
Rundfunkbeitrag: Infos fur Studenten - Studis Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Sinnlose Erhebung zu einem selbst ausgeknobelten Preis natürlich ohne jeglichen denkbaren Gegenwert für den Zwangsbarbierten.
Sollen verrotteten Anstalten erst mal lernen mit dem Geld zu haushalten und dafür zu sorgen das diese komische Sendungen was die Programm nennen auch vom möglichen Publikum angenommen wird. Es ist ja mittlerweile die reinste Friedhofsberieselung


----------



## latschen (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Zwangssteuern hatten wir auch bis Fünfundfierzig und Neunzig.Sektsteuer vom Kaiser Wilhelm und Reichensteuer(Hundesteuer )aus der Weimarer Republik zahlen wir heute noch.Wilkommen in der schönen neuen Welt


----------



## uka (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile in jeder größeren Stadt eine GEZ-Geschäftsstelle die die Bareinzahlung quittiert? Das Bankengesetzt ist da ja relativ einfach ,


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Nur dass man von Steuern (in der Theorie) noch was finanzieren kann, das zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit dient. Die GEZ dient allergrößtenteils nur dem Wohle derer die die ganzen Gelder kassieren. Die einzigen die noch einen vertretbaren Nutzen davon haben in der Allgemeinheit ist die kleine Gruppe, die sich noch ständig die ÖRs reinziehen.


----------



## sfc (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



lol2k schrieb:


> Wenn du Bafög beziehst oder in einer WG wohnst, kannst du dir den Rundfunkbeitrag sparen.
> Rundfunkbeitrag: Infos fur Studenten - Studis Online



Wenn man das nicht bezieht, hat man die Arschkarte. Befreien lassen können sich nur Leistungsbezieher, ein geringes Einkommen ist, egal wie niedrig, kein Grund für die, da sie Gehaltsnachweise nicht zulassen. Ich würde die Zahlung einstellen und Widersprich einlegen und es notfalls auf eine Klage ankommen lassen. Auch wenn man die Sache damit vielleicht nur verschiebt, bis man ordentlich verdient ...


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Eckism schrieb:


> Bis jetzt war noch keiner da...bin allerdings auch nur Samstags und Sonntags zu Hause, wo ich generell nicht an die Tür gehe, wenn ich keinen Besuch erwartet. Und wenn er kommt, dann wird zumindest die Bude mal von meinen alten Möbeln und dem schweren Bildröhreteilen befreit, ich hab da keine Lust und keine Zeit für.



Keine Sorge, die lassen sich Zeit, die lassen das ganze bis etwa 1000€ auflaufen, erst dann werden sie richtig aktiv. Wenn du dir die Mühe machst die Briefe durchzulesen, dann wirst du feststellen dass sie dir eine art "Servicepauschale" von 60€ pro Quartal aufbrummen, das ist mehr als du an Gebühren (bzw. Beiträgen) zahlen mußt. Irgendwann schicken sie dann den Gerichtsvollzieher los, meist in einem Brief vorher angekündigt, aber immer ohne Gerichtsbeschluss, DU mußt klagen - nicht sie! 

Wenn du nicht, wie einer der Reichsbürger, enden willst, die ein SEK aus der Bude zieht, dann solltest du den Schwanz einziehen. Auch wenn du einen Abknallst, DU bist absolut immer der Depp, von daher solltest du die Sache sehr, sehr ernst nehmen, auch wenn es im Moment nicht so aussieht.

Wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür steht, dann hast du zuerst einen schönen Brief im Briefkasten, indem er  sein erneutes Kommen ankündigt. Dann solltest du dich mit ihm in Verbindung setzen und 
a) das Geld überweisen 
b) ankündigen eine Klage gegen die Gebühren zu erheben (recht dämliche Entscheidung, wenn du nicht zufällig befreit bist und ihnen das noch nicht Mitgeteilt hast)
c) eine Ratenzahlung aushandeln
Die Typen haben übrigens eine Sprechstunde im Gericht, schau da vorbei.

Wenn nicht da bist, dann wird, nach Ankündigung, deine Bude geöffnet und nach Wertsachen durchsucht. Das Entfernen des Pfandsiegels ist übrigens eine Straftat, dafür kann man bis zu 1 Jahr in den Knast wandern. Es sei auch darauf hingewiesen das sie dir deinen Lohn pfänden können, wenn er über der Pfändungsgrenze liegt, sowie ganz einfach dein Konto abräumen (P Konten sind bis 1800€ geschützt). Wenn du bockig bist oder die Leute sogar noch bedrohst, dann kommt eine Außerirdischeninvasion durch einen Haufen großer grüner Männchen (jetzt allerdings blau). Spätestens dann bist du im Arsch.

Von daher rate ich dir dich mit den Leuten in Verbindung zu setzen, am besten mit denen in den einzelnen Landesrundfunkanstalten, die sind meist humaner. Wenn du eine geschickte Ausrede hast, dann besteht eventuell noch die Chance die "Servicepauschalen" wegzubekommen. Ansonsten sag vorher der Presse bescheid, wenn sie deine Bude stürmen, das gibt sicher coole Bilder.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

1000€ Grenze klingt gut. Ich lag ungefähr bei 700€-800€, danach bin ich zu meinen Eltern auf den Dachboden gezogen, 500€ Miete+die ganzen Nebenkosten lohnten sich nicht für die 8 Tage, die ich im Monat ungefähr zu Hause bin.

Wenn's hart auf hart kommt, schüttel ich das Klimpergeld halt aus der Hosentasche, aber irgendwie sehe ich das nicht ein, das ich für was bezahle, was ich nicht nutze...da könnt ja jeder kommen und die Hände auf halten.
Ich schreib meinen Nachbarn ja auch keine Rechnung, weil ich ihm den Rasen mähen würde, aber er gar keinen Rasen hat.


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



sfc schrieb:


> Wenn man das nicht bezieht, hat man die Arschkarte. [...]



Wenn BaföG nicht klappt, kann man es mit Wohngeld probieren. Das schützt zwar nicht vor der GEZ, spült ggf. aber ein paar Taler mehr in die eigene Kasse, um die Zwangssteu...äh den Rundfunkbeitrag abführen zu können ohne unter der Brücke schlafen zu müssen. Ich schweife ab...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Lächerlich diese dreiste Abzocke. 

Man kann jedem  nur raten nicht zu zahlen. Mach ich auch seit Ewigkeiten so, nach paar Bettelbriefen ist dann Ruhe.


----------



## Palmdale (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



uka schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile in jeder größeren Stadt eine GEZ-Geschäftsstelle die die Bareinzahlung quittiert? Das Bankengesetzt ist da ja relativ einfach ,



Diese Streitfrage ist aktuell auf dem Weg zum Bundesverwaltungs- bzw. verfassungsgericht. Up to date kann man über Bargeld-Widerstand - norberthaering.de bleiben


----------



## nikon87 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Absoluter Drecksverein...es gibt keinerlei Gründe mit denen man diese dreiste, vom Staat geförderte, Abzocke auch nur in irgendeiner Weise gut heißen sollte.

Demnächst kommen die drauf, dass die meisten Leute ja zuhause vielleicht sogar mehrere Geräte stehen haben und somit in mehreren Räumen gleichzeitig unterschiedliche Programme "genießen" können. Da es aber zu aufwändig wäre und in die Privatsphäre eingreifen würde das zu prüfen wird die Gebühr ab 2018 einfach pro Wohnraum verlangt. Bad, Küche usw. gehören natürlich auch dazu. Da kann ja auch ein Radio stehen.

Wenn man alleine sowas liest wie "Laut zuständigem Senat habe man keine Bedenken bei Besitzern mehrerer Wohnungen öfters abzukassieren."
Ich hätte auch keine Bedenken solchen Typen bei Gelegenheit mal meine Faust ins Gesicht zu graben...


----------



## Medcha (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Mal ehrlich, seit nunmehr Jahrzehnten regen sich immer wieder Leute auf... entweder müssen die Leute blind, dumm oder so abgelenkt sein, dass ihnen nicht klar ist, dass wir viel wichtigere Probleme lösen müssen. und das ist in genau diesen Jahrzehnten auch noch viel notwendiger geworden. Ich hab mich früher darüber auch geärgert, aber bei den massiven Problemen, die unsere Gesellschaft mittlerweile hat, bin auch ich schlauer geworden.


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Medcha schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, seit nunmehr Jahrzehnten regen sich immer wieder Leute auf... entweder müssen die Leute blind, dumm oder so abgelenkt sein, dass ihnen nicht klar ist, dass wir viel wichtigere Probleme lösen müssen. und das ist in genau diesen Jahrzehnten auch noch viel notwendiger geworden. Ich hab mich früher darüber auch geärgert, aber bei den massiven Problemen, die unsere Gesellschaft mittlerweile hat, bin auch ich schlauer geworden.



Was denn für wichtigere Problem? Ich hab keine anderen Probleme...


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Pu244 schrieb:


> (P Konten sind bis 1800€ geschützt).



Bis zu diesem Punkt kann ich dir nur vollkommen zustimmen, hier ist dir aber (vermutlich) ein kleiner Zahlendreher passiert? Aktuell liegt die Begrenzung bei Einzelpersonen bei 1080 € (ganz genau sind es 1073,88 €). Darüber gibt es dann Freistellungen für Kinder, Einkommen zur Versorgung Hilfsbedürftiger (also du pflegst ein bedürftiges Familienmitglied) oder eigene Pflegegelder (z. B. beliebige Pflegestufe oder Blindengeld dürfen nicht gepfändet werden, Anträge auf Befreiung stellt man beim zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Ja, es gibt größere und wichtigere Probleme.

Und was genau ist daran ein Grund, sich nicht auch um kleinere, unwichtigere Probleme zu kümmern?

Nur weil ich beispielsweise das größere Problem "mein Hund ist krank" habe muss ich nicht automatisch die kleineren Probleme "mein Kühlschrank ist leer" und "ich muss Pipi verdammt" alle ignorieren.


----------



## Alreech (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



ifrflyer schrieb:


> Sozialversichungsbeiträge muss auch jeder zahlen.
> Unabhängig ob er sie jemals in Anspruch nehmen muss.
> So etwas nennt sich Solidarität.


Beamte und Selbstständige zahlen keine Sozialversicherungsbeiträge. Die sind also unsolidarisch.
Geringverdiener die ihre Sozialversicherungsbeiträge bei Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich geltend machen zahlen unter dem Strich auch keine - sind also unsolidarisch.

Da es also viele unsolidarische Menschen gibt die sich vor der Zahlung von Sozialversicherungsbeiträgen drücken schlage ich vor diese nach dem Vorbild des Rundfunkbeitrags neu zu gestalten:
Einfach, für alle, gerecht !

Einfach alle Haushalte zahlen, egal ob die Bewohner sozialversicherungspflichtig sind oder nicht.
Gerechterweise zahlen alle das Maximum, egal wie hoch das Einkommen des Haushalts ist. Da man diese Daten nicht erhebt, ist dieses System auch aus Datenschutzgründen gerechter !
Wer zwei Haushalte hat z.B. weil er geschieden ist und pendelt um am Wochenende sein Kinder zu treffen zahlt aus Gründen der Solidarität zweimal.
Das bisherige System der Selbstverwaltung der Sozialkassen wird abgeschaft. Die Vertreter in den Kontrollorganen werden nicht mehr gewählt, sondern vom Gesetzgeber ernannt. 
Bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen wie z.B. die katholische Kirche, die Landfrauen, die Arbeitgeberverbände,... dürfen dann entscheiden wen sie als Vertreter in die Kontrollorgane schicken. 

Sollte sich jetzt jemand dagegen aussprechen dann kann es sich nur um einen unsolidarischen Menschen handeln, möglicherweise sogar um einen Neoliberalen, einen Rechtspopulisten, oder gar einen Reichsbürger.
... solche Menschen und ihre Meinungen müssen gnadenlos mit der Moralkeule der Solidarität niedergemacht werden ( +12 gegen Neoliberale, Träger erhält den Heiligenschein des Hypokrits ) !


----------



## Alreech (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Medcha schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, seit nunmehr Jahrzehnten regen sich immer wieder Leute auf... entweder müssen die Leute blind, dumm oder so abgelenkt sein, dass ihnen nicht klar ist, dass wir viel wichtigere Probleme lösen müssen. und das ist in genau diesen Jahrzehnten auch noch viel notwendiger geworden. Ich hab mich früher darüber auch geärgert, aber bei den massiven Problemen, die unsere Gesellschaft mittlerweile hat, bin auch ich schlauer geworden.


Und ist das Modell des Rundfunkbeitrags nicht genau die richtige Lösung für alle Probleme ?

Kindergartenplätze knapp und Schulen verrottet ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Kinderbeitrag erheben, egal ob Kinder darin leben oder nicht !

Streunenden Katzen fressen Singvögel, während Hundehalter Steuern zahlen müssen ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Tierhaltungsbeitrag erheben, egal ob Tiere darin leben oder nicht !

Müllgebühren steigen ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Müllentsorgungsbeitrag erheben, egal wieviel Müll er produziert !

Strom wird teurer ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Strombeitrag erheben, egal wieviel Strom er verbraucht !

Straßen und Eisenbahnen verrotten und die EU verbietet die Ausländermaut ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Infrastrukturbeitrag erheben, egal wieviele Autos er hat ! 

Immer noch zuviel Fleisch, Obst und Gemüse aus industrieller Landwirtschaft ?
Einfach von jedem Haushalt einen einheitlichen Biobeitrag erheben, egal wieviel Biolebensmittel er kauf !

Wie man sieht, so ein Beitrag kann alle Probleme lösen, man muß nur wollen !!


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Die wichtigste einheitliche Steuer haste vergessen. Ne einheitliche Treibstoffsteuer, jeder bezahlt das gleiche, egal wieviel er braucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Das haben Menschen im Mittelalter schon gewusst:

Einfach von jedem Ertrag den 10. Teil einkassieren und alles davon zahlen was die Allgemeinheit braucht.
Wäre das nicht schön? 10% Steuern auf alles und für jeden (ggf. auch mehr heutzutage). Die Steuererklärung passt wirklich auf einen Bierdeckel (weil man keine mehr bräuchte) und gerecht wärs AUCH noch.

Dann noch eine Währung mich ECHTEM Gegenwert... irre.

Wahnsinn, wie schlau die Leute vor 1000 Jahren waren.


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also abseits der Punkte, dass
> 
> - ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um den GEZ-Beitrag machen würde wenn ich mehrere Wohnungen besitzen würde und
> - ich die GEZ für absolut unnötig halte bzw. zumindest die Art und Höhe der Gebühren für das Gebotene völlig überzogen sind
> ...



ich könnt dich küssen. Einer der ein schritt voraus ist  . Saarländer halt .


----------



## John-800 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die lassen sich Zeit, die lassen das ganze bis etwa 1000€ auflaufen, erst dann werden sie richtig aktiv. Wenn du dir die Mühe machst die Briefe durchzulesen, dann wirst du feststellen dass sie dir eine art "Servicepauschale" von 60€ pro Quartal aufbrummen, das ist mehr als du an Gebühren (bzw. Beiträgen) zahlen mußt. Irgendwann schicken sie dann den Gerichtsvollzieher los, meist in einem Brief vorher angekündigt, aber immer ohne Gerichtsbeschluss, DU mußt klagen - nicht sie!
> 
> Wenn du nicht, wie einer der Reichsbürger, enden willst, die ein SEK aus der Bude zieht, dann solltest du den Schwanz einziehen. Auch wenn du einen Abknallst, DU bist absolut immer der Depp, von daher solltest du die Sache sehr, sehr ernst nehmen, auch wenn es im Moment nicht so aussieht.
> 
> ...



Das liest sich wie Adolfs SS!

Und diese GEZ Handlanger begehen also kein Hausfriedensbruch, wenn die in meinem Garten hinterm Haus rumspionieren?

Zukünftig solle die GEZ doch bitte für jede Stadt 3 TV Sender bereit stellen, Holywood zu 90% mitfinanzieren und mindestens die nächsten 3 benachbarten Sternengalaxien in Echtzeit mit sämtlichem Content Versorgen. Schließlich müssen die kleinen grauen auch wissen, was bei uns geht. Pro Person schlage ich monatlich 500€ vor. Gerne auch mehr, sollten nicht am Ende vom Jahr mindestens 100 Millionen übrig bleiben.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das haben Menschen im Mittelalter schon gewusst:
> 
> Einfach von jedem Ertrag den 10. Teil einkassieren und alles davon zahlen was die Allgemeinheit braucht.
> Wäre das nicht schön? 10% Steuern auf alles und für jeden (ggf. auch mehr heutzutage). Die Steuererklärung passt wirklich auf einen Bierdeckel (weil man keine mehr bräuchte) und gerecht wärs AUCH noch.
> ...



Nur, dass der "Zehnt" eben nicht einheitlich genau 10% entsprach, der schwankte immer stark, je nachdem, was der Gutsherr (egal ob kirlich oder weltlich) gerade so benötigte, konnte auch schnell mal deutlich mehr als 50% ausmachen (vor allem in Kriegszeiten)... ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfach von jedem Ertrag den 10. Teil einkassieren und alles davon zahlen was die Allgemeinheit braucht.
> Wäre das nicht schön? 10% Steuern auf alles und für jeden (ggf. auch mehr heutzutage). Die Steuererklärung passt wirklich auf einen Bierdeckel (weil man keine mehr bräuchte) und gerecht wärs AUCH noch.


Meinst du die Mehrwertsteuer? Die liegt doch häufig bei 19%


----------



## Alreech (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mimimi... Wer sich zwei Wohnungen leisten kann, dem werden die 17,50€ pro Monat sicher nicht weh tun. Denen, die diese 17,50 weh tun, können eh vom Beitrag befreit werden (Arbeitslose/Aufstocker/Auszubildende/Studenten/Schwerbehinderte/Asylbewerber...). Und war es vor der Wohnungsbindung nicht so, dass man sogar pro Person zahlen sollte?


Nicht jeder der sich zwei Wohnungen leistet ist reich. Da gibt es z.B. Menschen die in Scheidung leben und zwei Wohnungen finanzieren müssen oder die wegen dem Job pendeln. Die meisten dieser Wohnungen sind dann auch nicht mehr als Wohnklos mit Kochnische.



> Sicher ist es blöd, dass auch Nichtnutzer des ÖR zahlen müssen... Aber wie schon im Urteil genannt wird, die Alternative wären halt mehr oder weniger schwere Eingriffe in die Privatsphäre, damit die Nichtnutzung auch wirklich dauerhaft nachgewiesen kann (z.B. beim Radioprogramm...).


Die Alternative wäre es das Programm zu verschlüßeln und die Karte für den Decoder nur an Beitragszahler rauszugeben. Im Internet kann man den Zugang zu den Angeboten der öffentlich-rechtlichen mit Benutzerkonto und Passwort absichern.
Die Telekom, Sky und Netflix bekommen das hin, nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen sind dazu nicht in der Lage. 
Dumm nur das diese fehlende Verschlüsselung dafür sorgt das die öffentlich-rechtlichen z.B. keine Lizenzen für Sportereignisse mehr bekommen.
Warum es die Handball-WM live nur im Internet gibt - ZDFmediathek



> Früher oder später wird der ÖR aber sowieso sterben, wenn die sich im Hauptprogramm nicht an die jüngere Zielgruppe anpassen - wobei dies mMn. sowieso unmöglich ist, da die jüngere Zielgruppe eh nur nach dem Programm des Privatfernsehens verlangt. Bis auf das Neo Magazin Royale und die WM/EM habe ich seit Jahren keinen ÖR mehr geguckt. Und bis auf die Simpsons, Galileo, Abenteuer Leben, Mein Revier und gelegentlich die Sendungen mit Joko&Klaas gucke ich eh kaum noch Fern. YouTube und Twitch undso...


Warum soll der ÖR sterben wenn er nicht mehr geschaut wird ? Der ÖR hat vom Bundesverfassungsgericht eine Bestand und Entwicklungsgarantie.
Wenn die Jungen Leute lieber Privatsender, Youtube und Facebook schauen dann muß man eben die Beiträge erhöhen um den Privatsendern für viel Geld die Stars abzuwerben und auf Youtube und Facebook selber Produktionen zu platzieren.
Und selbst wenn die Jungen Leute kein ÖR mehr konsumieren, solange sie die Fresse halten (also keine ÖR Produktionen bei Youtube und Facebook wegen Hatespeech oder ähnliches melden) und brav ihre Beiträge zahlen kann das den ÖR doch egal sein.

Falls die Jungen Leute nicht brav zahlen dann müssen die ÖR sie eben dazu zwingen: zur Not mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher der die Bude aufbricht und den PC pfändet oder renitente unsolidarische Beitragsverweigerer für sechs Monate in den Knast wirft um eine Vermögensauskunft zu erzwingen.
Das schlimmst was die Jungen Leute machen können ist die Zahlung zu verweigern, die Beitrags- und Festsetzungsbescheide mit einem Widerspruch anzuzweifeln und gegen die Ablehnung des Widerspruchs zu klagen...


----------



## Eckism (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Und diese GEZ Handlanger begehen also kein Hausfriedensbruch, wenn die in meinem Garten hinterm Haus rumspionieren?


Doch, die begehen Hausfriedensbruch. Ich hab dem GEZ-Mann damals auch angeboten, die Polizei zu rufen, weil er vom Hund gezwickt und auf den Boden der Tatsachen geworfen wurde...natürlich hab ich ihm auch gesagt, das er dann auch die Konsequnezen zu tragen hat: Hausfriedensbruch, Sachbeschädigung(hat dem Hund nen Büschel Haare rausgerissen), tätlicher Angiff mit Körperverletzung(hat mich geschupps und ich hab mich auf's Maul gelegt). Er ist dann leicht blutend und zerrupft von dannen gezogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Mehrwertsteuer? Die liegt doch häufig bei 19%



ALLE Steuern.
Wenn du auf alles pauschal Steuern erhebst hat der Staat nie wieder Geldprobleme. Damit könntest du alles erschlagen (Rente, Pflege, soziales, Infrastruktur, Bildung und so weiter - einfach alles, auch GEZ).

Man könnte ja schreien jaaa dann werden aber Lebensmittel so teuer die aktuell nur 7% haben und so weiter - aber nur um die Größenordnung zu sehen:
Die Leute erwirtschaften aktuell etwa 3150 Milliarden Euro im Jahr. Die gesamten Staatsausgaben, also ALLES, belaufen sich auf 311 Milliarden. Das sind ziemlich genau 10%.

Wenn das System einheitlich, einfach und gerecht wäre müsste jeder lediglich 10% abgeben und das wars. Zusätzlich würde ein Berg Bürokratie wegfallen (und zig Steuerberater wären arbeitslos). Nur ist das eben nicht gewollt weil die großen reichen mächtigen keine 10% geben wollen (und dafür der Michel eben 40-50% von seinem Brutto abdrücken muss UND noch 19% MwSt zahlt).

Aber das führt zu weit ins OT denke ich. Es geht nur darum zu sagen, dass eine solche Zwangsabgabe wie die GEZ es ist nicht prinzipiell schlecht ist - es ist nur idiotisch wie die Deutschen 7234509 Regeln mit 82374569 Ausnahmen zu haben was mit 8732490 Arbeitsstunden verwaltet werden muss. Wie schizophren die Deutschen da geworden sind: Realer Irrsinn: Die Tannenbaumsteuer | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube (nur als Beispiel).


----------



## PrivateCeralion (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Das öffentlich Rechtliche Fernsehn sollte man einfach abschaffen, bzw komplett zu einem Sender zusammenschrumpfen, der sich indirekt über Steuern finanziert.  Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass Klaus Kleber 8835,30 Euro pro Minute verdient und das von Steuergeldern.


----------



## Justus1907 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch fÃ¼r die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Sorry ,aber mit 10 % Steuern kommst du im Leben nicht aus ! Schon mal was vom Länderhaushalt und Städtehaushalt gehört ? 

Entwicklung der offentlichen Finanzen | bpb 

nur mal zum nachschlagen wie viel der Staat wirklich an Ausgaben hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Dann sinds eben 30% (nmach deiner Quelle). Immer noch die Hälfte von dem, was man heute so abdrückt als kleiner Mann. 

Der Unterschied ist ja: Das sind Ausgaben von denen man ja auch was hat bzw. die man nutzt. Und zwar jeder (wenn auch in verschiedenen Formen) - hier kann man über Zwangsabgaben reden.
Bei der GEZ ists eine Zwangsabgabe, für die ein großer Teil Null Gegenleistung bekommt (mein Fernseher war seit Monaten nicht mehr an und Radio besitz ich nicht mal eines ).

Bei einer solchen Pauschalsteuer kann man ja auch wieder meckern "ich zahle für Autobahnen und habe kein Auto" oder ähnliches. Nur wäre es dann eben ein einheitliches System für alle - dann relativiert sich alles weil für den ohne Auto beispielsweise was anderes mitgezahlt wird was andere zahlen ohne es zu nutzen. Das ganze funktioniert aber eben nicht auf Miniinseln wo eine Zwangsgebühr nur für einen winzigen Teil von allem erhoben wird.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



John-800 schrieb:


> Und diese GEZ Handlanger begehen also kein Hausfriedensbruch, wenn die in meinem Garten hinterm Haus rumspionieren?



Die GEZ Spitzel gibt es, in ihrer bisherigen Form, nichtmehr, das war ja genau die Idee hinter dem neuen Käse. Während man früher noch behaupten konnte: "ich habe keinen Fernseher und kein Radio", so ist dies heute anders, jeder (außer Hartz 4- und Bafögempfänger, sowie eventuell Einkommens und Mittellose) muß zahlen und wird zu Kasse gebeten, es gibt keinen Grund den Leuten hinterherzuspionieren. Ob das jetzt eine so gute Lösung ist sei jeden selbst überlassen


----------



## Alreech (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Gebühren sind zweckgebunden, können aber nur für tatsächlich genutzte Dinge erhoben werden.
Müllgebühren z.B. für die Müllentsorgung, eine Straßennutzungsgebühr für die Nutzung der Straße...

Steuern sind nicht zweckgebunden !
Kfz-Steuer, Mineralölsteuer, Hundesteuer, ect... sollen nicht etwas bestimmtes finanzieren sondern primär Geld für den Staatshaushalt einnehmen und sekundär das Verhalten des Volks durch Besteuerung ("Kampfhunde", Tabak, Ölverbrauch) lenken.
Wenn man keine "Kampfhunde" verbieten kann dann werden sie eben steuerlich schlechter gestellt...
Der Staatshaushalt wird jedes Jahr im Parlament diskutiert und verabschiedet, dabei wird keineswegs geschaut ob das Geld das vom Autofahrer eingenommen wird auch wirklich nur fürs Auto ausgegeben wird.

Das Problem mit den öffentlich-rechtlichen ist das die Länder (in diesem Fall der Gesetzgeber) weder die Anstalten auf dem Staatshaushalt finanzieren wollen (jedes Jahr die Finanzierung der ÖR im Parlament diskutieren ?) noch bereit sind durch Verschlüßelung dafür zu sorgen das eine Gebühr möglich ist.
Würde man einen Großteil der ÖR verschlüßeln könnte man für das Bereitstellen der Schlüßel auch eine Gebühr erheben. Allerdings würde das den von den ÖR angepissten Zuschauern (Killerspiele &co...) die Macht geben darauf zu verzichten, darum verschlüsselt man nicht und pisst noch mehr Zuschauer mit dem Beitrag an.
Weil man zu feige ist es richtig zu machen (entweder Staatsfunk aus Steuermitteln oder verschlüßeltes Pay-TV) macht man ein schlechtes Gesetz welches das Problem nur verschiebt und dabei für noch mehr Unmut sorgt.


----------



## Palmdale (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> ..
> Weil man zu feige ist es richtig zu machen (entweder Staatsfunk aus Steuermitteln oder verschlüßeltes Pay-TV) macht man ein schlechtes Gesetz welches das Problem nur verschiebt und dabei für noch mehr Unmut sorgt.



Genau das ist ja die Krux. Die Landesmedienanstalten dürfen keine Steuern erheben bzw. Gesetze erlassen, dass ist nur dem Bund vorbehalten. Daher ist diese "Gebühr" ja so verhasst und kritisch hinterfragt ob ihrer Legitimität. 

@BTT
Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben (Steuerthemen füllen mit Leichtigkeit ganze Foren ), die Rundfunkgebühren müssen halt nochmals höchstrichterlich geprüft werden. Leider sind die ersten Versuche nach Umstellung auf Eigentum gescheitert, verbleibt noch das "Lahmlegen" durch Barzahlungszwang (Argument: Bargeld ist das einzig offizielle Zahlungsmittel in Deutschland, Ausgang offen und aufm Weg höchstrichterlich geklärt zu werden!).

Früher oder später wird wie eingangs schon erwähnt die digitale Welt selbst bei der CSU angekommen sein und wenns dann soweit ist, wird die Neuland-Bevölkerung dies mal zum Thema machen. Immerhin reden wir von einem Budget von 9,1 Mrd. €. Hinderlich könnte sein, dass bereits ein Großteil allein für Pensionszahlungen drauf geht, was wiederum unterstreicht, wie ineffizient und Pöstchenschieberhaft dieser Verein eigentlich ist.
Nun hat man Olympia nicht erhalten, was an Eurosport ging, muss man EM/WM übertragen? Kommen die ÖR ihrem Bildungsauftrag nach? Sind sie neutral? Leisten sie "gute" Arbeit? Daran kann man sie messen, daran muss man arbeiten. Allerdings sind sie eigenständig auf dem Weg, ihre Daseinsberechtigung zu Unterminieren. Ich geb dem Modell keine 10 Jahre mehr.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



ifrflyer schrieb:


> Sozialversichungsbeiträge muss auch jeder zahlen.
> Unabhängig ob er sie jemals in Anspruch nehmen muss.
> So etwas nennt sich Solidarität.



Solidaritaet das man einigen ausgewaehlten Personen ein sehr sehr gutes Leben mit einer ueberschwenglichen Alterssicherung finanzieren muss?

Das Ganze hat nix mit Solitartiaet zu tun. Das ist nur ein weiterer Selbstbedienungsladen der noch vom Staat gestuetzt und geschuetzt wird.


In Deutschland kann man sowas anscheinend wunderbar machen. Die breite Masse ausnehmen und die Interessen von Wenigen bis sehr Wenigen durchsetzen


----------



## Palmdale (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Btw, Sozialversicherungsbeiträge zahlt nur jemand, der auch sozialversicherungspflichtig beschäftigt ist. Der übrige Rest KANN es machen, MUSS es aber nicht. Doch nur beim Einzahlen hat er Anspruch aus Pflege, Renten- und Arbeitslosenversicherung (letztere ist etwas knifflig, aber möglich).

Nochmals zur Erinnerung, es besteht in Deutschland eine Krankenversicherungspflicht (die is somit außen vor)!


----------



## Alreech (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja die Krux. Die Landesmedienanstalten dürfen keine Steuern erheben bzw. Gesetze erlassen, dass ist nur dem Bund vorbehalten. Daher ist diese "Gebühr" ja so verhasst und kritisch hinterfragt ob ihrer Legitimität.
> 
> @BTT
> Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben (Steuerthemen füllen mit Leichtigkeit ganze Foren ), die Rundfunkgebühren müssen halt nochmals höchstrichterlich geprüft werden. Leider sind die ersten Versuche nach Umstellung auf Eigentum gescheitert, verbleibt noch das "Lahmlegen" durch Barzahlungszwang (Argument: Bargeld ist das einzig offizielle Zahlungsmittel in Deutschland, Ausgang offen und aufm Weg höchstrichterlich geklärt zu werden!).
> ...


Kleine Begriffsverwirrung ?
Die *Landesmedienanstalten* werden aus dem *Rundfunkbeitrag* bezahlt, der Rundfunkbeitrag wird von den *öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten* erhoben.

Die *Landesmedienanstalten* überwachen ob die privaten Rundfunkanbieter sich an die Rundfunkstaatsverträge halten. Bei Verstöße gegen diesen Vertrag (der Landesgesetz ist, sobald er vom Landtag verabschiedet wurde) können sie Bußgelder verhängen und Auflagen machen.
So musste z.B. 9Live, Kabel 1, RTL und Antenne 1 schon Bußgelder unter anderem wegen unfairen Telefonquiz, Product Placement und Schleichwerbung zahlen. Auch Webseiten wie PC Games Hardware können von den Landesmedienanstalten bestraft werden wenn sie gegen den Jugendschutz verstoßen.

Die Landesmedienanstalten sind aber nicht zuständig dafür das sich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten an den Staatsvertrag halten. 
Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk wird zwar durch Gesetze geschaffen, finanziert, die Rundfunkräte werden per Gesetz festgelegt, ist aber angeblich staatsfern und darf deswegen nicht von den staatlichen Landesmedienanstalten kontrolliert werden.
Die Folgen:
Als die Firma von Thomas Gottschalks Bruder von Sponsoren Geld dafür bekommen hat das dieser in WettenDass...? die gesponsorten Gewinne mit genau festgelegten Worten angepriesen hat konnten die Landesmedienanstalten deswegen kein Bußgeld gegen das ZDF verhängen.
Gottschalk hat danach noch einen guten Vertrag mit der ARD aushandeln können und arbeitet jetzt wieder beim bayrischen Rundfunk... 
Die Kontrollorgange von ARD und ZDF haben ebenfalls kein Bußgeld gegen die Veranwortlichen erhoben, warum fällt mir da der Begriff "rechtsfreier Raum" ein ?

Die "staatsfernen" *öffentliche-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten* sind übrigens immer dann einer staatlichen Behörde gleichgestellt wenn es ihnen nützt (Austellen von Bescheiden, Vollstrecken ohne vorhergehendes Gerichtsurteil, Ausnahme vom Kartellrecht), aber staatsfern wenn es um die Bezahlung der Funktionäre (was das Landgericht Tübingen in Sachen auch mit Spottlust aufführt um den SWR die Behördeneigenschaft abzusprechen) oder wenn es um die Kontrolle durch staatliche Stellen (Landesmedienanstalten, Kartellbehörden,..) geht. 

Das Landgericht Tübingen hat dabei einen wichtigen Punkt getroffen: der SWR kann nicht Behörde und gleichzeitig kein Behörde sein, vor allem dann nicht wenn die eigentliche Aufgabe die Produktion von Rundfunkangeboten und nicht das Ausstellen von Bescheiden ist. Eigentlich kann man dieses Problem nur Lösen wenn man den Behördenteil vom Sender trennt.
Es wäre tatsächlich besser wenn z.B. die Landesmedienanstalten die Beiträge (oder Gebühren) eintreibt und das Geld dann an die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten weiterreicht. Dazu müssten nur die Rundfunkstaatsverträge geändert werden - bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch das Privileg der Selbstkontrolle abschaffen und die "staatsfernen" öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien der gleichen Kontrolle durch die Landesmedienanstalten unterwerfen welche diesen schon über die "staatsfernen" privaten Medien ausübt. Dann könnten die Landesmedienanstalten beim nächsten Skandal auch gleich das Bußgeld abziehen, bevor sie das Geld verteilen.

Der *Rundfunkbeitrag* ist ganz bewusst keine *Gebühr* und keine *Steuer* sondern ein *Beitrag*.
Für eine zweckgebundene *Gebühr* muss es auch eine Leistung geben die tatsächlich genutzt wird (keine Müllgebühren zulässig wenn der Müll nicht entsorgt wird).
Eine *Steuer* ist nicht zweckgebungen, fließt in den Staatshaushalt und der wird jedes Jahr neu beschloßen (was wegen der "staatsferne" der Rundfunkanstalten problematisch ist - auch europarechtlich schwierig wenn man bedenkt das ARD und ZDF anderen Sendern und Produktionsfirmen europaweit Konkurrenz macht).
Ein *Beitrag* kann zweckgebunden für die theoretische Nutzung eines Vorteils erhoben werden (die Vorteile von Krankenkasse, Rentenkasse, Plfegekasse hat man auch dann wenn man nicht Krank, Rentner oder Pflegefall ist, da man ja theoretisch noch krank, Renter oder Pflegefall werden kann). Theoretisch kann jeder ARD und ZDF nutzen weil ARD und ZDF nicht verschlüßelt werden können, deswegen muß jeder Haushalt einen Beitrag zahlen...  

Eine wichtige Frage die vor Gericht geklärt werden muß ist ob der Gesetzgeber einfach einen *Beitrag* erheben darf obwohl es Mittel und Wege gibt (Verschlüßelung) wirklich nur die Nutzer durch eine *Gebühr* zur Finanzierung der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien zu belasten.
Das Argument der Länder für die Abschaffung der alten Rundfunkgebühr ist nämlich das es technisch unmöglich ist nur dem Gebührenzahler Zugang zu Angebot des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks zu geben das man ja jetzt auch das Angebot dieser Medien mobil mit dem Smartphone empfangen kann.
Deswegen muß jetzt jeder Haushalt zahlen, schließlich wird Rundfunk überwiegend im Haushalt empfangen ! 
Ja, das wird von denen so wirr begründet...

Wenn die Länder auch dann einen Beitrag erheben dürfen wenn eine Gebühr möglich ist dann ergibt das natürlich ganz neue Weg der Finanzierung von Kindergärten, Parkplätzen, Tierheimen und Hundekotentsorgung.
... sprich dann kann es bald sein das jeder Haushalt einen Tierhaltungsbeitrag anstelle der Hundesteuer zahlen darf, weil das einfacher und gerechter ist... Dabei wird dann das städtische Tierheim zu einer öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalt welche die Bescheide für den Tierhaltungsbeitrag verschickt und den Beitrag kassiert, was dafür sorgt das man nicht jedes Jahr im Gemeinderat darüber diskutieren muß ob zu viel Geld ins Tierheim gesteckt wird während den Kindern (denkt doch mal einer an die Kinder !!11elf) im Kindergarten die Decke auf den Kopf fällt.
... wobei für den Kindergarten natürlich auch ein Beitrag erhoben werden kann der einfach und gerecht von jedem Haushalt gezahlt werden muß, egal ob er Kinder hat oder nicht.


----------



## Palmdale (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> Kleine Begriffsverwirrung ?
> ...



Nein, im Großen und Ganzen danke für die Begriffsklärung. In all den Jahren habe ich es aufgegeben, detailliert nachzuforschen und Konter zu geben. Man hofft schlicht, dass sie sich selbst aufgeben & abschaffen. Bis dahin kostet es mich 17€ und ein paar Zerquetschte, doch eine Einzugsermächtigung bekommt die Ex-GEZ nie!


----------



## Alreech (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Ich hab auch meine Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen, zahle nicht und lege gegen jeden Bescheid einen Widerspruch ein. Momentan habe ich sogar eine Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht gegen den abgelehnten Widerspruch laufen, die ich noch begründen muß.
Erst die Klage ist realtiv teuer... würde jeder der gegen den Beitrag meckert auf den Bescheid warten und gegen diesen einen Widerspruch einlegen würden die Rundfunkanstalten in Arbeit ersticken.


----------



## remember5 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hab auch meine Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen, zahle nicht und lege gegen jeden Bescheid einen Widerspruch ein. Momentan habe ich sogar eine Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht gegen den abgelehnten Widerspruch laufen, die ich noch begründen muß.
> Erst die Klage ist realtiv teuer... würde jeder der gegen den Beitrag meckert auf den Bescheid warten und gegen diesen einen Widerspruch einlegen würden die Rundfunkanstalten in Arbeit ersticken.



Es ist grundsätzlich eine Sauerei das man überhaupt für sowas den Rechtsweg gehen muss. Wenn diese ÖR was von einem wollen können die doch auf freiwilliger Basis einen Vertrag den Menschen unterbreiten. Die wiederrum können den unterschreiben oder ablehnen. So macht es jede andere Firma auch.
Aber hier sieht man wie kriminell der Staat und alles drumherum geworden ist.

Der Zwang das man für etwas zahlen muss, was man nicht will und braucht, muss abgeschafft werden. Alles andere ist kriminell, egal wie man es argumentiert.


----------



## azzih (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



remember5 schrieb:


> Der Zwang das man für etwas zahlen muss, was man nicht will und braucht, muss abgeschafft werden. Alles andere ist kriminell, egal wie man es argumentiert.



Ich zahle auch für Krankenkasse, Arbeitslosenversicherung etc. und brauche diese wohl nicht. Du zahlst auch als Steuerzahler ohne Auto für den Erhalt der Autobahnen. Nennt sich Solidaritätsprinzip.

Der Gedanke hinter der GEZ ist das man von wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen unabhängige Medien hat, die einen Teil der demokratischen Meinungsbildung übernehmen. Dies ist heute wahrscheinlich wichtiger denn je in Zeiten von Lügennews und Halbwahrheiten (alternative Fakten) die aus den extremen Rändern systematisch verbreitet werden. Auch der kulturelle Auftrag ist nicht unwichtig, mit deiner GEZ Ausgabe werden auch diverse Radioprogramme und staatliche Orchester finanziert.
Prinzipiell bin ich nicht gegen die GEZ Abgabe, allerdings ist die Höhe in der Form ein schlechter Witz, irgendwas in Höhe von 5€ pro Haushalt und Monat sollte dicke ausreichen um die genannten Ziele zu gewährleisten. Dann muss man halt die Drittsender etwas kürzen und auf teure Fussballübertragungen verzichten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



azzih schrieb:


> Der Gedanke hinter der GEZ ist das man von wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen unabhängige Medien hat.



Stimmt. Nur gefunden hab ich diese Medien noch nicht die mehr als nur gefühlte 3 Themengebiete abdecken und dabei noch ohne eine Tendenz in irgendeine Richtung berichten.
Wer das sucht findet es vielleicht irgendwo in den Weiten des Netzes aber sicher nicht bei den ÖRs.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



azzih schrieb:


> Der Gedanke hinter der GEZ ist das man von wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen unabhängige Medien hat, die einen Teil der demokratischen Meinungsbildung übernehmen. Dies ist heute wahrscheinlich wichtiger denn je in Zeiten von Lügennews und Halbwahrheiten (alternative Fakten) die aus den extremen Rändern systematisch verbreitet werden. Auch der kulturelle Auftrag ist nicht unwichtig, mit deiner GEZ Ausgabe werden auch diverse Radioprogramme und staatliche Orchester finanziert.
> Prinzipiell bin ich nicht gegen die GEZ Abgabe, allerdings ist die Höhe in der Form ein schlechter Witz, irgendwas in Höhe von 5€ pro Haushalt und Monat sollte dicke ausreichen um die genannten Ziele zu gewährleisten. Dann muss man halt die Drittsender etwas kürzen und auf teure Fussballübertragungen verzichten.


Und man hat nun politisch unabhängige Medien? Wäre ja schön, das spielt es aber auch nicht. 
Das Problem ist: Wie viel fließt denn tatsächlich zu Orchestern oder Radiosendern? Und wie viele Radiosender gibts denn? Ich weiß dass man diese Zahl nachschlagen kann, mir gehts aber darum dass man keine drölfzig Radiosender braucht.


----------



## Alreech (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



azzih schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch für Krankenkasse, Arbeitslosenversicherung etc. und brauche diese wohl nicht. Du zahlst auch als Steuerzahler ohne Auto für den Erhalt der Autobahnen. Nennt sich Solidaritätsprinzip.


Unsinn. Wer kein Auto hat zahlt weder KFZ Steuer noch Mineralölsteuer, profitiert aber davon das Güter und Dienstleistungen über die Straßen transportiert werden. Er ist also unsolidarisch.

Solidarisch wäre ein Straßenbaubeitrag der von jedem Haushalt erhoben wird, egal ob dieser ein Auto hat oder nicht. Immerhin profitieren ja alle Haushalte von der Möglichkeit die Straße zu nutzen !
Die einheitliche Erhebung pro Haushalt ohne zu Fragen ob und wieviele Autos dieser Haushalt hat ist auch einfacher und gerechter und aus Datenschutzsicht besser.
Natürlich ist es wichtig das dieser Straßenbaubeitrag nicht wie KFZ- und Mineralölsteuer in den Staatshaushalt fließen, sondern von einer staatsfernen öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalt für Straßenbau erhoben und verwaltet werden.
Im Kontrollgremium dieser öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalt sitzen dann die Vertreter diverser gesellschaftlicher Gruppen wie z.B. ADAC, Greenpeace, Arbeitgeberverände, Gewerkschaften und die evangelische und katholische Kirchen.
Staatsfern bedeutet natürlich auch das diese öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalt keiner staatlichen Kontrolle, z.B. durch die Kartellbehörden, unterworfen ist.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> Solidarisch wäre ein Straßenbaubeitrag der von jedem Haushalt erhoben wird, egal ob dieser ein Auto hat oder nicht. Immerhin profitieren ja alle Haushalte von der Möglichkeit die Straße zu nutzen !



Strassenbaubeitrag – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



azzih schrieb:


> Der Gedanke hinter der GEZ ist das man von wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen unabhängige Medien hat, die einen Teil der demokratischen Meinungsbildung übernehmen.



Nicht nur das. Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat ja einen Bildungsauftrag. Ergo gibt es dort Beiträge und Co. die es im privaten Fernsehen aufgrund zu geringer Einschaltquoten nicht funktionieren.
Dazu muss auch die Minderheit angesprochen werden.
Deswegen gibt es auch vor der Tagesschau immer die Börse -- weil nur 5% der Bürger Aktien besitzen, aber man der Minderheit Tribut zollen muss.


----------



## Alreech (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat ja einen Bildungsauftrag. Ergo gibt es dort Beiträge und Co. die es im privaten Fernsehen aufgrund zu geringer Einschaltquoten nicht funktionieren.
> Dazu muss auch die Minderheit angesprochen werden.
> Deswegen gibt es auch vor der Tagesschau immer die Börse -- weil nur 5% der Bürger Aktien besitzen, aber man der Minderheit Tribut zollen muss.


Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk hat keinen Bildungsauftrag, sondern einen Grundversorgungsauftrag.
Dazu gehört neben Bildung auch Unterhaltung und Information (Wetter, Aktienkurse, Verkehrslage...).

Rein rechtlich könnten also auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ein Dschungelcamp veranstalten (Unterhaltung), und billige Sendungen wie die "10 schönsten Mühlen in Norddeutschland" können als Bildung deklariert werden...
Die Berichterstattung über Killerspiele war übrigens damals Information und Bildung...

Minderheiten werden übrigens durchaus von den privaten Sendern versorgt - z.B. mit Übertragungen der ESL.
Das Senden für Minderheiten kann auch gut funktionieren, problematisch wird es wenn der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk auf einmal mit mehr Geld Konkurrenz macht und die Stars aufkauft...
Minderheiten kommen im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag nur an zwei stellen vor: die öffentlich-rechlichen müssen bei den Telemedien dafür sorgen das Minderheiten darauf Zugriff habe, die privaten müssen in ihrem Vollprogramm dafür sorgen das die Meinung von Minderheiten respektiert wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

An meine nächste Villa schraube ich Räder und deklariere die als Wohnwagen


----------



## DaXXes (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



lol2k schrieb:


> Wenn BaföG nicht klappt, kann man es mit Wohngeld probieren. Das schützt zwar nicht vor der GEZ, spült ggf. aber ein paar Taler mehr in die eigene Kasse, um die Zwangssteu...äh den Rundfunkbeitrag abführen zu können ohne unter der Brücke schlafen zu müssen. Ich schweife ab...



Die nächste Schweinerei für Studenten nach der GEZ sind die horrenden Krankenkassenbeiträge. Ab 25 werden etwa 80 € im Monat fällig, ab 30 etwa 180 € (!).
Wer zunächst ne Ausbildung macht, danach auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg das Abi nachholt und dann zu studieren beginnt, ist als Student schnell um die 30.
Aber irgend jemand muss ja die extrem günstigen Familien-Krankenversicherungen für 4 Personen und 60 € im Monat subventionieren 

Mich selbst betrifft das zwar nicht, aber einige Kommilitonen schimpfen ordentlich darüber. Kann ich schon verstehen. Als (Werk-)Student verdient man ja nicht automatisch mehr, nur weil man ne Wohnung hat oder über 30 ist ...

Da sieht man doch wieder, dass die überalternden Poitiker nur ihre Rentner-Wählerstimmen im Blick haben und sich einen Sch... um die jüngere Generation kümmern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Es ist nun mal der Fluch der alles ist überall möglich Technik und die Kröte muss man leider schlucken. Es wäre nur schön wenn man selber noch erleben dürfte das die die Programminhalte mal den Generationen anpassen würden


----------



## Alreech (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Die nächste Schweinerei für Studenten nach der GEZ sind die horrenden Krankenkassenbeiträge. Ab 25 werden etwa 80 € im Monat fällig, ab 30 etwa 180 € (!).
> Wer zunächst ne Ausbildung macht, danach auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg das Abi nachholt und dann zu studieren beginnt, ist als Student schnell um die 30.
> Aber irgend jemand muss ja die extrem günstigen Familien-Krankenversicherungen für 4 Personen und 60 € im Monat subventionieren
> 
> ...


Du gehst von völlig falschen Vorsaussetzungen aus.
Wer eine Ausbildung macht soll gefälligst Arbeiten gehen und Steuern zahlen mit denen dann das Gratisstudium für die Kinder der Besserverdienenden finanziert wird.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal der Fluch der alles ist überall möglich Technik und die Kröte muss man leider schlucken. Es wäre nur schön wenn man selber noch erleben dürfte das die die Programminhalte mal den Generationen anpassen würden



Sorry, aber das ist doch Bullshit! Ich habe einen Fernseher, ich habe einen Sat-Receiver und einen Internetanschluss. Ich könnte theoretisch also über mehrere Wege das Angebot der ÖR nutzen, tue es aber nicht. Für etwas Geld zu verlangen, nur weil man es theoretisch nutzen könnte, ist so als würde man jemanden des Mordes verurteilen, weil er zu Hause ein Messer besitzt. 

Es hat seine Gründe, weshalb die ÖR kein Abomodell auf freiwilliger Basis einrichten, so wie es Sky z.B. macht. Es wäre ja technisch sehr leicht möglich und funktioniert auch in der Praxis. Nein, die ÖR wollen diesen Weg nicht gehen, weil 3/4 ihrer Einnahmen nicht für das Programm verwendet werden, sondern für die Altersbezüge der Angestellten der ÖR! 
Bei den ÖR weiß man genau, wenn das Angebot plötzlich auf freiwilliger Basis wäre, würden ihnen mindestens 50% der Einnahmen wegbrechen. Und das hätte zur Folge, dass der Rententopf der ÖR plötzlich sehr schnell leer wäre. Für die normalen Angestellten der ÖR würde das bedeuten, dass ihnen nur noch die Staatliche Rente zustehen würde. Die hohen Tiere müssten da teilweise auf sehr stattliche Bezüge verzichten, die selbst das Gehalt des Bundeskanzlers übersteigen. 

Es kann also niemand behaupten, dass man diese Kröte schlucken muss. Das ist völliger Unsinn!



azzih schrieb:


> Der Gedanke hinter der GEZ ist das man von wirtschaftlichen und  politischen Interessen unabhängige Medien hat, die einen Teil der  demokratischen Meinungsbildung übernehmen.



Das ist zumindest das, was man uns erzählt. Jedoch sind die ÖR nicht unabhängig, weder finanziell noch in politischer Hinsicht. In den Senderäten der ÖR sitzen teils ehemalige Politiker, die natürlich völlig unabhängig sind  Wer's glaubt. Es wird da schon sehr darauf geachtet, dass immer eine gewisse Tendenz eingehalten wird, das kann man auch ganz einfach feststellen, wenn man sich mal den Kopf frei macht und versucht einen unbefangenen Blick darauf zu werfen. 




azzih schrieb:


> Dies ist heute wahrscheinlich  wichtiger denn je in Zeiten von Lügennews und Halbwahrheiten  (alternative Fakten) die aus den extremen Rändern systematisch  verbreitet werden.



Ja genau, alternative Fakten, Fake News, Hasskommentare, postfaktisch. Du bist schon voll auf Linie mit den ganzen Schlagwörtern, die dir die Medien eingetrichtert haben. Ich habe es schon des öfteren erlebt, dass in politischen Disskusionen von der Gegenseite dann eines dieser Wörter kam, wenn ihr die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Diese Wörter dienen nur zu dem einen Zweck, in Diskussionen die Argumente der Gegenseite lächerlich oder unglaubwürdig zu machen, ohne dass man selbst argumentieren muss. Es ist also praktisch wie mit der Nazi-Keule. Die neoliberale Linke verwendet das Wort "Nazi" inflationär für alles und jeden, der nicht auf ihrer Linie ist. Genau so wird es auch mit den oben genannten Begriffen getan. 

Und was Fake-News anbelangt: Gerade die ÖR, aber auch Spiegel, Bild, Welt, etc. werden regelmäßig dabei ertappt Fake News oder Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten. 



azzih schrieb:


> Auch der kulturelle Auftrag ist nicht unwichtig, mit  deiner GEZ Ausgabe werden auch diverse Radioprogramme und staatliche  Orchester finanziert.
> Prinzipiell bin ich nicht gegen die GEZ Abgabe, allerdings ist die Höhe  in der Form ein schlechter Witz, irgendwas in Höhe von 5€ pro Haushalt  und Monat sollte dicke ausreichen um die genannten Ziele zu  gewährleisten. Dann muss man halt die Drittsender etwas kürzen und auf  teure Fussballübertragungen verzichten.



Ja diverse Radioprogramme, die mehr oder weniger immer das Gleiche senden und nicht mal werbefrei sind. Und was staatliche Orchester anbelangt, braucht auch nicht jeder Spartensender sein Eigenes. Die GEZ-Abgabe als Zwang ist eigentlich Betrug oder Erpressung, ganz wie man es auslegt. Jemanden zu zwingen für etwas zu bezahlen, das er nicht möchte ist, nach gängiger moralischer Vorstellung, ein Verbrechen. Die einzig akzeptable Lösung ist ein freiwilliger Beitrag. Basta! 

Und wenn wir von Kultur sprechen: Hast du dir mal das Programm der ÖR genauer angeschaut? Unmengen Volksmusik und Schlager, schlechte Soaps, ständige Wiederholungen. Dazu braucht es keine ÖR, schon gar nicht zwangsfinanziert. Aber in einem Punkt hast du recht. 5€ monatlich würden ausreichen, WENN die ÖR nicht 75% ihrer Einnahmen dazu verwenden würden, ihre Pensionskasse zu füllen. 

Wenn man sich eine unabhängige Meinung bilden möchte, wird man das auf keinen Fall erreichen, wenn man sich nur auf ÖR und die gängigen Magazine bezieht. Man hat diverse Möglichkeiten eizelne Nachrichten auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt zu prüfen. Dazu braucht man nur diverse Quellen zu befragen und schon entsteht ein mehr oder weniger scharfes Bild. Man muss dafür dann aber auch offen sein und sollte solche Seiten wie Breitbart, Infowars oder auch Kopp nicht gleich als rechtsradikale Fake-News verteufeln.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Den ÖR mit Sky zu vergleichen, naja..


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Den ÖR mit Sky zu vergleichen, naja..



Es ist kein Vergleich des Programms, sondern des Bezahlmodells. Es gäbe aber auch andere Möglichkeiten die Bezahlung auf freiwilliger Basis umzusetzen.


----------



## DaXXes (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es ist kein Vergleich des Programms, sondern des Bezahlmodells. Es gäbe aber auch andere Möglichkeiten die Bezahlung auf freiwilliger Basis umzusetzen.



Warum nicht so was Ähnliches wie bei Strom und Wasser?
Der Fernseher und PC bekommt einen Apparat eingebaut, der die Betriebsstunden misst und je nachdem, wie lange das Gerät läuft, zahlt man einen Betrag, der natürlich im Grundpreis nicht zu hoch sein darf. Unabhängig davon, was man auf welchem Sender anschaut. Pro 10 Stunden Betrieb 2 Cent oder so.
Bei Strom, Wasser und Gas zahlt man ja auch den tatsächlichen Verbrauch, der mit solchen Messarmaturen ermittelt wird.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Und wenn ich dann 6h am PC programmiere, soll ich deswegen GEZ zahlen oder was?!
Oder ne DVD am Fernseher gucke?!
Ja nee is klar...


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mir doch nich meine Geräte verwanzen lasse.

Auch ein wenig nachgedacht bevor du das geposted hast?

Scheinbar nicht


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Nö, braucht keiner mehr 

Die Verblödung wird aber immer mehr zunehmen,

man sehe sich jetzt mal die Privatsender an


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Warum nicht so was Ähnliches wie bei Strom und Wasser?
> Der Fernseher und PC bekommt einen Apparat eingebaut, der die Betriebsstunden misst und je nachdem, wie lange das Gerät läuft, zahlt man einen Betrag, der natürlich im Grundpreis nicht zu hoch sein darf. Unabhängig davon, was man auf welchem Sender anschaut. Pro 10 Stunden Betrieb 2 Cent oder so.
> Bei Strom, Wasser und Gas zahlt man ja auch den tatsächlichen Verbrauch, der mit solchen Messarmaturen ermittelt wird.



Willst du also, dass GEZ Leute wieder in die Wohnungen der Leute reinmarschieren und ablesen?
Ich lasse auch den Strom und Gasableser nicht rein. Ich schreibe auf, was aufm Zähler steht und fülle dann online eine Seite aus und fertig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Warum nicht so was Ähnliches wie bei Strom und Wasser?
> Der Fernseher und PC bekommt einen Apparat eingebaut, der die Betriebsstunden misst und je nachdem, wie lange das Gerät läuft, zahlt man einen Betrag, der natürlich im Grundpreis nicht zu hoch sein darf. Unabhängig davon, was man auf welchem Sender anschaut. Pro 10 Stunden Betrieb 2 Cent oder so.
> Bei Strom, Wasser und Gas zahlt man ja auch den tatsächlichen Verbrauch, der mit solchen Messarmaturen ermittelt wird.



Wie gesagt, Möglichkeiten gäbe es viele. Nur ist ganz einfach der Wille nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Die nächste Schweinerei für Studenten nach der GEZ sind die horrenden Krankenkassenbeiträge. Ab 25 werden etwa 80 € im Monat fällig, ab 30 etwa 180 € (!).


80€?
Ich muss 160 zahlen. Wo zum Teufel sind die versichert?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



remember5 schrieb:


> Der Zwang das man für etwas zahlen muss, was man nicht will und braucht, muss abgeschafft werden. Alles andere ist kriminell, egal wie man es argumentiert.



Dir ist schon da, dass du den Kitsch, der von privaten Sendern gebracht wird ebenfalls zwangsläufig mitzahlst?! Mit dem Unterschied, dass du nicht weißt wieviel du dafür zahlst.

Ich schaue z.B. praktisch keinen Privatsender, höre schon gar kein Radio und zahl dennoch dafür - alle anderen ja auch. Unterschied dabei, da zahlt wirklich jeder für, nicht bloß jeder Hauhalt. Regt sich aber komischerweise niemand drüber auf.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Möglichkeiten gäbe es viele. Nur ist ganz einfach der Wille nicht vorhanden.



Da müsste ja so mancher Politiker und Beamter richtig Arbeit und Hirnschmalz investieren (so vorhanden), mit dem Ergebnis, daß unterm Strich weniger für sie herauskommt.

Alle übern Kamm abzocken ist einfacher und lukrativer, so wies im Moment ist, und da wird sich so schnell nix ändern.


----------



## Alreech (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es hat seine Gründe, weshalb die ÖR kein Abomodell auf freiwilliger Basis einrichten, so wie es Sky z.B. macht. Es wäre ja technisch sehr leicht möglich und funktioniert auch in der Praxis.


Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat 1986 festgestellt das es technisch nicht möglich ist den Rundfunk zu verschlüssen. Ausserdem ist es rechtlich nicht zulässig, weil der Rundfunk frei empfangbar sein muß.



> Das ist zumindest das, was man uns erzählt. Jedoch sind die ÖR nicht unabhängig, weder finanziell noch in politischer Hinsicht. In den Senderäten der ÖR sitzen teils ehemalige Politiker, die natürlich völlig unabhängig sind  Wer's glaubt. Es wird da schon sehr darauf geachtet, dass immer eine gewisse Tendenz eingehalten wird, das kann man auch ganz einfach feststellen, wenn man sich mal den Kopf frei macht und versucht einen unbefangenen Blick darauf zu werfen.


In den Rundfunkräten sitzen kaum ehemalige Politiker, sondern vor allem die Vertreter verschiedener gesellschaftlicher Gruppen, wie z.B. der heiligen katholischen Kirche.



> Und wenn wir von Kultur sprechen: Hast du dir mal das Programm der ÖR genauer angeschaut? Unmengen Volksmusik und Schlager, schlechte Soaps, ständige Wiederholungen. Dazu braucht es keine ÖR, schon gar nicht zwangsfinanziert.


Doch, genau dazu braucht es die öffentlich-rechtlichen. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat 1994 entschieden das die ÖR für die Grundversorgung zuständig sind, und das diese Grundversorgung nicht Minimalversorgung bedeutet.


----------



## Alreech (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch fÃ¼r die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Auch für die Zweitwohnung muß gezahlt werden, und wenn man nicht zahlt wird auch mal die Rente gepfändet:
Hungerstreik! Rente fur GEZ-Nachfolge gepfandet. Mann tritt in den Hungerstreik!
TLDR: altem Sozi wird die Rente wegen Beitragsverweigerung gepfändet, er geht in den Hungerstreik. 

Durch die Beiträge wird dann für die Beitragszahler Content erstellt...
Was aber nicht bedeutet das man diesen Content einfach zitieren darf ! Nein ! Denn dann wird man abgemahnt.
Danisch.de    >> Die ARD als krimineller Zensur-Vollstrecker
TLDR: Hadmut Danisch wagt es einen Bericht des MDRs teilweise zu zitieren und wird dafür abgemahnt. 
Er wird dafür abgemahnt das er ohne Erlaubnis einen Teil zitiert hat, und er wird dafür abgemahnt das er nicht alles zitiert hat. 
Den Teil den er weggelassen hat war eine Meinungsäusserung des Autor in dem dieser einen Biologen als "Umstritten" bezeichnet hat. 
Was der Biologe dazu sagt fehlt leider, der dürfte sich aber freuen wenn man den Autor nur dann zitieren darf wenn er dabei als Umstritten bezeichnet wird.


----------



## juliagott (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Moin! 

Ich denke, 80 zahlen die ausländischen Studenten (hab ich schon bei vielen gemerkt) und wir sollen ganz normale 160-180 bezahlen. 
An welcher Krankenkasse bist du versichert? Wenn AOK, dann die ist eine der teuersten...


----------



## Lichterflug (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat 1986 festgestellt das es technisch nicht möglich ist den Rundfunk zu verschlüssen. Ausserdem ist es rechtlich nicht zulässig, weil der Rundfunk frei empfangbar sein muß.



Warum muss der Rundfunk frei empfangbar sein wenn es aus heutiger Sicht nahezu unendlich Quellen gibt, sich selbst ganz ohne Zensur zu informieren? Österreich hat diese technische Einschränkung unglaublicherweise längst überwunden, weswegen in Bayern bspw. kein ORF mehr empfangen werden kann.



Alreech schrieb:


> In den Rundfunkräten sitzen kaum ehemalige Politiker, sondern vor allem die Vertreter verschiedener gesellschaftlicher Gruppen, wie z.B. der heiligen katholischen Kirche.


Der Rundfunk ist viel zu eng mit der Politik verknüpft. Merkt man, wenn man sich auch aus anderen Quellen informiert, deren Informationen nicht zuvor sondiert wurden. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Doch, genau dazu braucht es die öffentlich-rechtlichen. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat 1994 entschieden das die ÖR für die Grundversorgung zuständig sind, und das diese Grundversorgung nicht Minimalversorgung bedeutet.



Grundversorgung heißt aber auch nicht 8 Milliarden € für 70 Radio und Fernsehprogramme aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Eine einzelne Tatortfolge kostet zwischen 1,2 und 2,1 Mio €. Anbieter die davon Leben müssen bieten mehr Qualität für weniger Aufwand. Das ist nunmal der springende Punkt, wer viel Geld hat, gibt viel Geld aus.

Die 5 Mio Nichtzahler und teils Kläger kommen ja nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> sich selbst ganz ohne Zensur zu informieren?





Lichterflug schrieb:


> wenn man sich auch aus anderen Quellen informiert, deren Informationen nicht zuvor sondiert wurden.


Was sind denn diese Quellen, in denen nicht sondiert wird? Fox News, Compact, Russia Today, Breitbart oder die BILD-"Zeitung"?
Fast jede Nachrichtenquelle sondiert sich seine Informationen, um der eigenen Agenda Ausdruck zu verleihen. Das machen sowohl die Mainstream- (ich mag dieses Wort nicht) Medien und die ach so unabhängigen und wahrheitssagenden alternativen Medien.


----------



## acc (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Alreech schrieb:


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat 1986 festgestellt das es technisch nicht möglich ist den Rundfunk zu verschlüssen. .



ja, weil es nicht schon damals analoge verschlüsselungssysteme gab. die frage ist jetzt, ob die damals zu blöd waren, die technischen begebenheiten oder die realität wahrzunehmen. im prinzip kann man solche urteile knicken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Sehr schön finde ich, wie teuer der ganze Stumpfsinn in den nicht öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern wird. 
Ich zahle doch für Blödsinn nicht noch Geld. Da reichen mir die "staatlichen Sender" zur ausgewogenen 
Information. Wenn noch iorgendwer behauptet, die GEZ Gebühren wären hoch, werde ich schallend lachen.
DVB-T2: Das Ende des kostenlosen Fernsehens - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Der Witz ist ja, dass man den Mist in den nicht öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern selbstverständlich auch zahlt. Dadurch, dass es da aber keine GEZ als breitenwirksames Feindbild gibt regt sich da komischerweise niemand drüber auf. In Summe zahlt man da vermutlich aber kaum weniger, allerdings eben nicht jeder Haushalt, sondern jeder Konsument.


----------



## acc (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

den problem kann jeder aktiv aus dem weg gehen, indem man auf produkte von herstellern verzichtet, die werbung betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Oder einfach kein Fernsehen schaut, indem ich dafür nichts bezahle.
Mich stört es nicht, wenn die Privatsender nur noch im Pay TV zu empfangen sind -- weniger Müll in der Glotze.


----------



## Körschgen (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Wo kostet mich denn privates Fernsehen Geld?!
Ich nutze es doch gar nicht...


----------



## nikon87 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr schön finde ich, wie teuer der ganze Stumpfsinn in den nicht öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern wird.
> Ich zahle doch für Blödsinn nicht noch Geld. Da reichen mir die "staatlichen Sender" zur ausgewogenen
> Information. Wenn noch iorgendwer behauptet, die GEZ Gebühren wären hoch, werde ich schallend lachen.
> DVB-T2: Das Ende des kostenlosen Fernsehens - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Es geht den meisten auch nicht unbedingt um die Höhe der Gebühren, sondern die Art und Weise wie diese einem zwangsweise durch staatliche Unterstützung aus der Tasche gezogen werden. Bei den privaten Sendern hat man wenigstens die Möglichkeit SELBST zu entscheiden ob man diese nutzen und somit dafür Geld ausgeben will oder eben nicht. Die ÖR werden einem aber aufgezwungen ohne jeglichen Ausweg...und das obwohl man nicht mal zugestimmt hat, dass man die Leistung überhaupt erbracht haben will oder dies überhaupt kann. Es reicht ja schon die theoretische Möglichkeit und man muss zahlen. Ob man überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat die ÖR-Sender zu empfangen ist dabei völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



nikon87 schrieb:


> ... Die ÖR werden einem aber aufgezwungen ohne jeglichen Ausweg...


Sie sind bei uns Teil der Demokratie. Kann man mögen, oder nicht. Ich finde es gut, ist mir lieber als ausschließlich privater Stumpfsinn. Sender wie DLF sind weiterhin sehr gut und es gibt leider nur das Gesamtpaket. Dass sich die Öffentlich Rechtlichen aus teuren Veranstaltungen wie Fussball, Olaympida, Formel  etc. ausklinken sollten, darüber besteht vermutlich Einigkeit. Und ob es wirklich 23 Staatsorchster geben muss, kann man natürlich auch hinterfragen. Aber damit geht es nur um Kosten sparen und nicht ums Grundprinzip.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wo kostet mich denn privates Fernsehen Geld?!
> Ich nutze es doch gar nicht...



Wenn es ab 2022 kosten wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie sind bei uns Teil der Demokratie. Kann man mögen, oder nicht. Ich finde es gut, ist mir lieber als ausschließlich privater Stumpfsinn. Sender wie DLF sind weiterhin sehr gut und es gibt leider nur das Gesamtpaket. Dass sich die Öffentlich Rechtlichen aus teuren Veranstaltungen wie Fussball, Olaympida, Formel  etc. ausklinken sollten, darüber besteht vermutlich Einigkeit. Und ob es wirklich 23 Staatsorchster geben muss, kann man natürlich auch hinterfragen. Aber damit geht es nur um Kosten sparen und nicht ums Grundprinzip.



Fußball ist der Sport in Deutschland.
Da ist es normal, dass das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen da mitmischen will.
Und andere sportliche Veranstaltungen wie aktuell die Ski WM wirst du nur dort finden. Kein Privater Kanal wird da mitbieten, da das zu wenig Quote bringt.
Gerade im Breitensport sind die öffentlich rechtlichen gut aufgestellt und zeigen das, was woanders nicht gezeigt wird.
Kritisieren kann man, dass es zwei Kanäle gibt. Einer würde schon reichen, denn die zwei Kanäle haben ja noch genug Unterkanäle und haben nun mal auch deutlich mehr Geld um das umzusetzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wo kostet mich denn privates Fernsehen Geld?!
> Ich nutze es doch gar nicht...



Ist egal ob du es nutzt oder nicht. Du zahlst anhand deines Konsums die Werbung mit. Ich weiß nicht wie groß die EInnahmen der einzelnen Sender anhand der Werbeeinnahmen ist, fakt ist, dass diese aber natürlich vom Konsumenten bezahlt werden.


----------



## nikon87 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fußball ist der Sport in Deutschland.
> Da ist es normal, dass das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen da mitmischen will.
> Und andere sportliche Veranstaltungen wie aktuell die Ski WM wirst du nur dort finden. Kein Privater Kanal wird da mitbieten, da das zu wenig Quote bringt.
> Gerade im Breitensport sind die öffentlich rechtlichen gut aufgestellt und zeigen das, was woanders nicht gezeigt wird.
> Kritisieren kann man, dass es zwei Kanäle gibt. Einer würde schon reichen, denn die zwei Kanäle haben ja noch genug Unterkanäle und haben nun mal auch deutlich mehr Geld um das umzusetzen.


Sport im Allgemeinen gehört wohl mit zum "Informationsauftrag", daher ein Muss. Aber reicht es denn nicht wenn man über die Ergebnisse der verschiedenen Sportarten (nicht nur Fussball) einfach nur berichtet? Muss man die Events denn zwangsweise selbst übertragen und dafür in das überhitzte Wettbieten der Privaten einsteigen? Ich denke nicht. Und da verstehe ich auch nicht, dass du der Meinung bist, dass der "Breitensport" im ÖR besser repräsentiert wird. Mehr als eine Randbemerkung in den Sportnachrichten bleibt doch für Basketball, Handball, Leichtathletik und Co. auch nicht übrig. Einzig und allein im Wintersport ist man noch wirklich "mit dabei" und da gibt es auch schon mehr als genügend (teils bessere) Konkurrenz.

Kennst du beispielsweise den privaten Sender "Eurosport" bzw. dessen "Unterkanäle"? Anscheinend nicht. Da werden diese "Breitensportarten" nämlich als "Hauptprogramm" gezeigt und das teilweise in besserer Qualität (was Berichterstattung usw. angeht) als bei den ÖR. Insbesondere was "neutrale" Berichterstattung angeht. Für die ÖR zählen da ja auch nur noch die Sportarten in denen Deutschland vorne mitspielen, der Rest ist ja gar nicht mehr erwähnens- und erst recht nicht zeigenswert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



> Sorry, aber das ist doch Bullshit! Ich habe einen Fernseher, ich habe  einen Sat-Receiver und einen Internetanschluss. Ich könnte theoretisch  also über mehrere Wege das Angebot der ÖR nutzen, tue es aber nicht. Für  etwas Geld zu verlangen, nur weil man es theoretisch nutzen könnte, ist  so als würde man jemanden des Mordes verurteilen, weil er zu Hause ein  Messer besitzt.


Was war daran verkehrt? Eben weil man TV über so viele Quellen empfangen kann fällt es schwer es zu kontrollieren und von daher ist die Zwangsabgabe deren einziges probates Mittel um ihre Pfründe zu sichern. Es geht ja nicht Kabelgebühren die man noch wegdrücken kann


----------



## nikon87 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was war daran verkehrt? Eben weil man TV über so viele Quellen empfangen kann fällt es schwer es zu kontrollieren und von daher ist die Zwangsabgabe deren einziges probates Mittel um ihre Pfründe zu sichern. Es geht ja nicht Kabelgebühren die man noch wegdrücken kann


Die Bezahlsender, nehmen wir mal Sky als Beispiel da wohl am bekanntesten, können über ebenso viele Quellen empfangen werden. Für die ist es offenbar nicht zu schwer jeden der nicht zahlt von ihrem Angebot auszuschließen. Und dann soll das für die ÖR nicht möglich sein? Das Argument hinkt gewaltig...wenn es überhaupt stehen kann.

Naja gut...stimmt...alles was in DE auch nur im geringsten mit dem öffentlichen Dienst zu tun hat ist in Sachen "moderne Techniken" ja absolut überfordert und grob geschätzt 10-20 Jahre in der Vergangenheit. Wenn man es so sieht ist so eine Zugriffskontrolle natürlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Ihr bezieht euch hier bei eurer Diskussion fast ausschließlich auf die Fernsehprogramme. Da stimme ich zu, dass man diese verschlüsseln könnte, so dass nur noch zahlende Leute diese sehen können. Aber was ist mit dem klassischen Radio? Kaum einer von euch wird mir wohl erzählen können, er hört beim Autofahren kein Radio. Wie soll man dort kontrollieren? Dazu kommen noch unzählige "klassische" Radios. Ein weiterer Punkt sind dann noch die Webpräsenzen des ÖR, und wenn man nur mal kurz auf tagesschau.de oder sportschau.de vorbeiguckt.
Ich finde, man sollte nicht über die Existenz oder die Beiträge des ÖR diskutieren, sondern wie man ihn besser und effektiver macht. Man braucht in meinen Augen keine drölftausend Sendeanstalten + Fernseh- und Radiosender (sehr wohl aber regionale Nachrichten). Und die übermäßige Bezahlung und Pension der Rundfunkbosse sind auch sehr diskussionswürdig. Dazu kommt das Geld, dass in den Produktionsfirmen für Tatort, Gottschalk und Jauch verbrannt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Das man alles verschlüsseln kann ist klar aber dafür ist das ÖR in der Regel aber nicht gemacht auch wenn sich so mancher Schädel auch noch so dagegen sträubt. Ich bin auch mit vielem nicht einverstanden weil die nicht haushalten, für irgendwelche Deppen sinnlos Geld verblasen und nebenbei am Publikum vorbei senden


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch unzählige "klassische" Radios. .


Na und?
Deinen "klassischen" Röhrenfernseher kannst Du doch auch wegschmeißen ohne Digitaldecoder.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit vielem nicht einverstanden  weil die nicht haushalten, für irgendwelche Deppen sinnlos Geld  verblasen und nebenbei am Publikum vorbei senden


So isses.


----------



## DaXXes (2. März 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na und?
> Deinen "klassischen" Röhrenfernseher kannst Du doch auch wegschmeißen ohne Digitaldecoder.
> So isses.



Gibt es keine Adapterkabel von Scart auf VGA oder DVI? Dann könnte man die Röhrenkiste noch als Bildschirm für den Office PC verwenden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Gibt es, nennt sich Lunte. Ab 30 cm sollte man aber die Beine in die Hand nehmen


----------



## nikon87 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Adapterkabel von Scart auf VGA oder DVI? Dann könnte man die Röhrenkiste noch als Bildschirm für den Office PC verwenden


Wenn man weiß wie geht heute quasi alles. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMiMz1uGCXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheMan2017 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Die GEZ versucht doch jeden Euro zu bekommen, den sie irgendwie kriegen kann! Schlimm!


----------



## makrogame (16. März 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkbeitrag: Auch für die Zweitwohnung muss gezahlt werden*

Für alles muss man zahlen


----------

